# A question for everyone..



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a good friend that is a long time pit owner who is currently without dog. He is very much intrested in getting an OFRN as his new dog. I have been looking around the site and on the web and most of the breeders that I have seen like Oldfamilyreds.com are not located in my area. Does anyone know of any breaders that are in or around the virginia or surrounding areas?
Thanks in advance for tany help!! :hug:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

scottronics01 said:


> I have a good friend that is a long time pit owner who is currently without dog. He is very much intrested in getting an OFRN as his new dog. I have been looking around the site and on the web and most of the breeders that I have seen like Oldfamilyreds.com are not located in my area. Does anyone know of any breaders that are in or around the virginia or surrounding areas?
> Thanks in advance for tany help!! :hug:


Best thing to do is o go to shows and see who has what you like and find out where their dogs came from. You may or may not find what you are looking for close to you. Just be aware sometimes it is worth some travel time and the extra effort to go out of state

Good luck in your search


----------



## dndkent (Apr 20, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Best thing to do is o go to shows and see who has what you like and find out where their dogs came from. You may or may not find what you are looking for close to you. Just be aware sometimes it is worth some travel time and the extra effort to go out of state
> 
> Good luck in your search


I would have to agree! Some travel time is definitely going to have to be done. And once you find that breeder make sure you do your home work on them before you jump in and buy. Going to shows is the best way, cause you get to meet the breeder or the dog face to face. You may like what you see on the net but sometimes it is all flash and glamour, ya never know what is hidding under the covers. JMO


----------

